# Rotala Rotundifolia competition in Israel



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Here are some Rotula pics that participated in a small Israeli contest for the best looking rotala plant.
1









2









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









any comments on which plant should have won friends?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

jerime said:


> any comments?


Yes. One thing: pictures are TOO BIG  (2816x2120 LOL ). 800x600 is good enought...I have only 64kbps :lol:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like numbers 1 and 13 best.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

For me number 6


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

number 6 is me :wink:


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

I like 3.


----------



## plto (Nov 22, 2004)

6 and 9 is the best for me!


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

hi

I like it all, are so cool, but my favorite are 3 and 13

excelent pictures

a c u a m a n


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Well here are the final results :
3rd place : both :








and









2nd place : (the 1 I voted for) :









1st place :









Thank you all for your posts.


----------

